# Firefox läd PNG-Dateien anders als Chrome, IE, Opera



## mtun (18. Juni 2013)

Hi,
mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass der Firefox (zumindest bei mir) PNG-Bilder anders läd als andere Browser. Er läd es (nach bisherigen Testbildern) genauso wie der Windows Photo Viewer (+/-1).
Man nehme ein beliebiges png Bild, mache ein screenshot im FF öffne das Bild und den Screenshot in einen beliebigen Zeichenprogramm und stellt fest, dass sich die Farben total unterscheiden. Als Beispiel wird "33,0,0"(rgb) zu "18,0,0" oder "133,0,0" zu "125,1,3".
Weiß jemand wie bzw. ob ich das umgehen kann?

Ich wollte gerade etwas mit webgl testen, was auf der Basis der Farben arbeitet. Auch beim laden mit new Image in javascript kommen die anderen Farben raus.

...

gerade etwas gefunden, das könnte es sein:
http://m.onblog.at/farbverwaltung-im-firefox-4-webbrowser
->Tag zur Farbraum-Information löschen
und wie?, google sagt mir gerade nicht schönes. Wenn ich es in Gimp öffne und speicher wird automatisch das Tag gesetzt egal ob das Bild vorher eins hatte oder nicht, Farbprofil in Gimp zuweisen hilft auch nicht (sRGB built-in)

EDIT:
habs es!!
normal fügt PS, Gimp und scheinbar alle anderen Zeichenprogramme Farbpalette hinzu. In FF sieht es dann anders aus als in älteren/anderen Browsern. Man muss die Palette löschen standard geht nicht. Das geht mit:
http://entropymine.com/jason/tweakpng/

(meinetwegen kann der thread gelöscht werden)


----------

